# Failed ivf cycle



## LauraW83 (Nov 19, 2014)

hello

I had an unsuccessful round of ivf in November/December 2014 unfortunately I found out before my otd, which was 2nd January 2015, due to getting af. However my period this month is a week late. I have done a pregnancy test as we did try naturally in January but it's negative. Has anyone else experienced a late second period following a failed ivf attempt?

Thanks

Laura


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry about the BFN honey, they are rubbish  

It's really common for your period to be a bit of a mess after treatment. I get mine earlier for the first few after a failed transfer, and then they go back to "normal" (which is not normal by normal standards, but normal for me!), but loads of people find they get a big delay in their next period. It's likely to be down to the drugs that you take during the treatment/2ww staying in your system a little bit, plus the stress of it can't help.

Xxx


----------



## LauraW83 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you for your reply cloudy and for the info. I actually got af yesterday which was 8 days late! Hopefully it will settle down a bit now but like you say can take a few cycles after treatment to get back to normal. It's annoying because I don't know when I'm going to be ovulating now if I am even ovulating that is!!

Good luck on your journey xx


----------

